

Sometimes 1000 heads aren't better than one - against collective intelligence - npalli
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-19/sometimes-1-000-heads-aren-t-better-than-one.html

======
amerika_blog
This has bad implications for democracy and Wikipedia.

